# Burton Kids Setup



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Board: Burton Chopper 120
Binders: Burton Custom Smalls
Boots: Burton Ruler Smalls
Rider: 8 years old, ~65 lbs, 4'6


Burton's quality on their kids stuff is on par with the adult gear I have seen. The boots have the quick lace, so the boy can easily do up his boots on his own. The Custom Smalls is a fairly flexible binding, and fits the Rulers perfectly. 

The reason I bought the Chopper was for the "Easy Rider" base. This is the same as the "Freebase" where the whole base is convex, with the board flat, all the edges are raised about 3mm. 

Initial impressions indicate that this is a very good set-up for kids. I noticed my son was having a much easier time going edge to edge. He was buttering the board easily, and able to keep his speed easier for jumps. It also made landings off boxes easier, with less catchy edges. 

Overall, this is a very good set-up. His confidence is way up, and he can't wait to ride again. He also found the boots to be very very comfortable, and the bindings were easier for him to do up than his previous ones. Very nice graphics on the Chopper, which does matter to the little ones.

Note: The Chopper line of boards only takes Burton bindings. The standard 3 hole will not fit, the 3 hole for the chopper is smaller, and only Burton bindings will fit.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey I just got my 4 year old the chopper 100 and the burton freestyle jr.This is his second season and last year he was on a Rosi. The new rocker base has had the same effect on my son, linked turns are much smoother now.Rails and boxes have improved exept straight boarding 3 inch rails he tends to slide off center more. But I have to agree they are great boards for the money.One thing I almost forgot was when he is flat base he tends to drift but what is cool is he rarely catches an edge. It just looks out of control.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I really like the burton freestyle jr's. I bought my 6 yr old some flows thinking that they would be easier to get in and out of but they are a serious hassle for him to stand up and slide his foot in tightly (next to impossible). I'm thinking about selling them and picking up the burtons. Anyone know if they come with reg 4 hole discs?


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Extemo,
They have 4 holes but they are smaller discs than normal.Let me know if you want more info. like a pic. or some specs. 

Josh


----------

